# new electric bike project on Kickstarter



## doctor_t (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Finally my Kickstarter project is Live now!

if you want to be one of the first to get this wonderfull Carbon E-Bike for special price of 2799 Euro, please support me and be the one of the first 10

in case you just like the project and the idea please share with your friend in any way that you can i will really appreciate!!!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1433470404/infinity-e-bike-it-listens-to-your-heart


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love that you guys are using 9 speed clutched Shimano derailleurs and air cushion tires. 

FYI: The picture you have of the derailleur is of a Shimano 10speed clutch derailleur. So either you don't know your own specs or are specing it with the wrong parts.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

"Baloon Effect" - no extra charge


----------



## doctor_t (Jul 16, 2012)

Very good eye, actually you are right!!! it was a mistake while building the bike to make photos.

so the real derailleur is 9 speed shimano XT as well


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I have to say, that is a good looking bike and it will suit someone well. You put alot of time into your project; good luck!


----------

